# Anyone else suddenly feeling very uncomfortable around 30 weeks? RANT THREAD!!



## Amy89

30 weeks on Sunday, and suddenly I'm sooo uncomfortable :( I can't find a comfy position on the sofa, in bed, standing up, on the chair...anywhere! If I slouch, I can't breathe. If I lay down, I get heartburn and can't breathe. If I stand up, I get achy legs and CAN'T BREATHE!! If I need to turn over in bed, I have to wake up and move my belly over, if by the grace of god, I do manage to get half comfy, I then need a wee. OH doesn't get it, I make myself pillow nests, got footstools galore, loose clothes (sometimes no clothes), I'm just SO FED UP of feeling constantly full and sick, and having to share my lung space!
Oh, and I can't go 2 hours without a row with someone, somewhere! People make me so angry that I daren't leave the house!


Anyone else need to rant about the not-so-hot side of pregnancy?


----------



## Andrea28

I just turned 29 weeks on tuesday and I feel exactly the same im sooo fed up and time is dragging!!! To top it off I am now on crutches because of the spd :/ xxx


----------



## AliKitts

il be 33 weeks tomorrow and last couple of days ive been soooo uncomfortable! i hope you feel better soon


----------



## JayMari

I can relate. I can hardly breathe, especially while laying on my back or slouching. I can't even kiss oh because I get so breathless having to share my air! And sleep? Uugh I get so jealous watching oh sleep and snore so peacefully and I'm up turning from my left side to my right side, to sitting up, to laying on my back. Then lets not forget to mention once I finally get a little comfy my bladder kicks in full force and it literally hurts walking to the bathroom to release it! And if I finally fall asleep, I get kicked and jabbed by LO until I'm up again. It's not so great and I'm hoping these 10 weeks speed by.


----------



## ama

Yes ! Lol I can't walk for long because I feel over in a marathon . Pelvis pain ,hard to breathe and the back pain ....ouch lol we all know it's totally worth it and I'll probably miss being pregnant very much once LO is born but wow this is hard work lol x


----------



## jesssika

31+1 and yep can definitely relate! If I hear anyone say how much they enjoy pregnancy I'm going to drop to my knees and beg to know their secret...


----------



## lotuspetals

That's precisely when things got really uncomfortable for me too. I wish I could say it gets better...but maybe you just get a little more used to it. Lol. 

..I'm saying this and I still likely have a month to go. My back is killing me already, so it's hard to imagine another month of belly growth. Also, his kicks are getting so strong, they can really hurt sometimes. As far as the heartburn goes, I keep a bottle of Tums by the bed. ..getting ready for this to be over. Pregnancy isn't so cute anymore.


----------



## lisawoop

I'm 30 weeks tomorrow and really feel your pain, I've been so uncomfortable for a few days and to top it all off I've got a cold so if its not baby waking me up its because my nose is blocked! I've excepted that tiredness is just part of my life now and I wouldn't mind if I could sit or lay comfortably but it just doesn't seem possible, oh and heartburn! My god I wish I could taste something else other than stomach acid, nothing works to calm it down! I'm drinking 4 pints of milk a day as its the only thing that calms it down slightly! Really hoping these ne t 10(ish) weeks flyby!!!


----------



## chelsnblake

I just spent 20 minutes ugly crying on my couch because I can't find a comfortable position to sit/lay. Thank you for this rant, I've felt so alone in this it's nice to hear someone else going through and feeling the exact same way as I do!


----------



## Perplexed

I can totally relate! That's when I started feeling this extreme discomfort. A few nights this week I started crying in bed due to being in so much pain, feeling exhausted and finding no comfortable position to sleep in. :cry:


----------



## Amy89

I was on the verge of crying last night, in the end I just went to bed at half 9! Getting a new chair tomorrow & I'm really hoping that's a little more comfortable! Woke up a record 8 times to pee last night & I'm sure I didn't get more than an hour undisturbed :( sleepy today!


----------



## nyaonyaokat

jesssika said:


> 31+1 and yep can definitely relate! If I hear anyone say how much they enjoy pregnancy I'm going to drop to my knees and beg to know their secret...

OH GOD yes. Every time someone says 'Pregnancy is so beautiful' or something along those lines I start mentally mapping out the last few moments of their lives... and it fills me with _glee_.

I'm not saying that the creation of life isn't wonderful and all that... but I speezed (that's sneezing and peeing at the same time) *twice* today and to think that anyone finds that beautiful... well, I just fail to agree.


----------



## Amy89

nyaonyaokat said:


> I start mentally mapping out the last few moments of their lives... and it fills me with _glee_.

Ahh yes, me too!


----------



## claudinator

I find it hard to get off the couch and my bum goes dead if I sit on a hard chair. I get DH to push, pull and roll me. And the cat jumped on my boob yesterday and fluid came out I screamed the house down.


----------



## Geegee_18

I woke up this morning in so much achy pain in my pelvis and back!I cant sit still on a single chair for long without my legs getting achy, I can't lie down to rest as heartburn strikes, I haven't had a proper poo for days! (lol sorry) :haha:


----------



## Clo

I agree! X


----------



## RUBY2122

jesssika said:


> 31+1 and yep can definitely relate! If I hear anyone say how much they enjoy pregnancy I'm going to drop to my knees and beg to know their secret...

This... totally!


----------



## Kandidancer

I HATE bedtime. I have all my pillows set up(loads of them), the my OH accidentally touches one and I have to redo them. Every time I turn over in the night I have to redo my bump pillows, then heartburn kicks in so I have to sleep sitting up. Then I'm just getting comfy and it's loo time or my baby kicks the hell out of me. I'm lucky if I get a total of 4-5 hrs a night and OH just snores at the side of me. May try smothering him some time soon, last few days backache! Good god it kills, then baby sits up in my ribs, the other day the only way I could get comfy was to kneel on the floor with my chest on the sofa, not pretty but soooooooo comfy. Xx:hugs:


----------



## CharCharxxx

I desperately want December to hurry up I can't take much more of this uncomfiness, my baby's head is down as far as can go and legs/feet in my ribs all the time, my rib cage feels battered all the way round including in my back and my bum feels like its gona explode when I sit directly on it.. I was doing fine til about 2 weeks ago now I've friggin had enough!!!!!! X


----------



## hippiekinz

I'm 30 + 1 and this past week has been a NIGHTMARE! I can't sleep anymore... I get in bed and i just can't get comfy at all! Also LO decides nighttime is the best time to kick as well. I can't be normal and when I turn over to switch sides I don't use my back, oh no, I must roll over on my stomach making LO push on my bladder and i pee a lil... Then I have to get up and use the bathroom through out the whole night. Then when I do get some sleep it's only for a few hours and once I need to pee i'm up for an hour before falling back to sleep. I'm just so tired all the time and get snappy. I don't mean it, i just want to be comfy!!!! Is that too much to ask for???

Oh, and DH likes to pull a pillow from my pillow pile around me or pull the blanket and all hell breaks loose! I have to redo everything and it never feels the same as it does before.... December needs to come soon....


----------



## ocean_dew

Me too...I have to sit up straight or lean backwards because I have hardly any room left for breathing especially after eating anything. I sleep on the couch every night, my belly feels really tight and I can't believe I have about ten weeks left. I could keep typing but I'm already exhausted.

Where's this "glow" we're supposed to get?


----------



## Amy89

Kandidancer said:


> he other day the only way I could get comfy was to kneel on the floor with my chest on the sofa, not pretty but soooooooo comfy. Xx:hugs:

I tried this & was sooooo comfy too, but I've got a bit of bone floating sound my left knee so coud only manage 5 minutes before I wanted to amputate my own leg! 

Anyone else got a stupidly itchy scalp? I'm going crazy here :( and I woke up this morning covered in pimples for the first time in about 12 years, ugh!


----------



## Sherley

I remember getting really uncomfy around 30 weeks last time. I lived on a birthing ball whenever possible, bouncing, sitting, kneeling on floor leaning against it.....I just got a cheap fit ball from asda. Added bonus it gets baby in a good position for birth. Already got it blown up this time!


----------



## Kirstymum005

Oh yes I have just hit the 30 weeks mark and it's starting to get really uncomfortable :hissy:
-can't get comfortable no matter how I sit. Most times I need to bring in the hard dining room chair as it has a high back and sit on it whilst dh gets to lie the whole length of the sofa 
-can't get comfortable in bed so constantly turning and tossing. Even though I now prop myself up with 3 pillows!
-when I do get comfortable in bed and about to nod off, baby decides to kick and I have to wee
-constantly feeling this 'heavy' and 'pressure' around my middle sitting or walking
-sore back that nothing seems to relieve
-hot flashes even when it's cold :shrug:
-it's 6am on a Sunday.....why am I up???
-sometimes my dh really annoys me for no reason! I feel like I want to hit him!

Rant over.


----------



## RUBY2122

ocean_dew said:


> Me too...I have to sit up straight or lean backwards because I have hardly any room left for breathing especially after eating anything. I sleep on the couch every night, my belly feels really tight and I can't believe I have about ten weeks left. I could keep typing but I'm already exhausted.
> 
> Where's this "glow" we're supposed to get?

Ha ha ha... this!! There is no glow! Lol, I have never felt or looked worse.. and I have a 'normal' pregnancy... I have had a bit of SPD but generally am in good health but I do not understand how anyone enjoys this.. I feel fat, cumbersome, achy and awkward... my hair is horrible, my face is blotchy and have eczema and sleep is a joke... up all night dreaming odd things and going to the loo... if it was not the fact that I know how hard the next bit is I would be feeling very impatient now


----------



## PuddlePuppy

yes I did I was wondering how I could continue til 40 weeks.. but after a while it got better, either I got use to moving around differently or I just carried on.. adept with a nap if I could manage it sometime in the day, but I remember feeling better after a couple of weeks. 

Now at 39 weeks, I am def feeling that way again... just having a break after hanging half the washing out!!


----------

